# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Problme migration ColdFusion8 Web Services

## reneguenon

Bonjour,

J'utilise une application ColdFusion qui communique avec des WS via une petite application Java (jars mis dans le classpath CF) .

Sous CF7, tout fonctionnait bien, mais depuis qu'on a migr vers CF8, nous avons des problmes d'instabilit, et l'application ne peut plus ngocier de connexion avec les Web Services sans le redmarrage du serveur ColdFusion.

Ma question est la suivante, est ce qu'il y a des paramtres dans CF8 qu'il faut modifier pour ne plus avoir besoin de redmarrer le serveur en cas de problme de connexion ?

Merci par avance

----------

